# My damn garage is gone



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well I was sitting in the recliner watching some college football and my 2 killer Maltese attack hounds started barking and raising hell. I went to the garage door and there was a box laying there from @mrolland5500. He was supposed to be sending me some cigars for the MAW thread, the rules state only 5 sticks max. Well as I'm sure you all know Mario doesn't follow rules well. All I can say is thanks brother. These are some amazing sticks. I owe you now. Game on.








MAW sticks are the 5 separate sticks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nicely done Mario


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Well I was sitting in the recliner watching some college football and my 2 killer Maltese attack hounds started barking and raising hell. I went to the garage door and there was a box laying there from @mrolland5500. He was supposed to be sending me some cigars for the MAW thread, the rules state only 5 sticks max. Well as I'm sure you all know Mario doesn't follow rules well. All I can say is thanks brother. These are some amazing sticks. I owe you now. Game on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one on the end with no label is the Chick Magnet by Ezra Zion Enjoy brother!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Poor dogs were scared for a reason! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Very nice!! Mario didn't play around. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Shazam!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome job Mario!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

> the rules state only 5 sticks max.


Thats why we always see a calculator on his table! He's doing some of that new-math sh1t.

Nice Hit!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Thats why we always see a calculator on his table! He's doing some of that new-math sh1t.
> 
> Nice Hit!


Well hell gunner if I didn't have the calculator is would have to use my fingers and TOES and you know who has the FOOT FETISH!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> Well hell gunner if I didn't have the calculator is would have to use my fingers and TOES and you know who has the FOOT FETISH!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO! Here's hoping you never have to count to 21! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks like 5 sticks to me. Great looking sticks.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Looks like 5 sticks to me. Great looking sticks.


 @csk415 I see the same darn thing I have no clue as to what they're referring to and also ME SPEEKA NO ENGLAIS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> LMAO! Here's hoping you never have to count to 21! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> LMAO! Here's hoping you never have to count to 21! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Why gunner I'm shocked....LMAO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Mr. Boutique aka brother #hellyeah strikes again

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Bobby got Mario"owned"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Bobby got Mario"owned"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Oh this ain't over by any stretch of the imagination. Karma is a b^#%h. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Bobby be vicious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Oh this ain't over by any stretch of the imagination. Karma is a b^#%h.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now Bobby mom raised you better than that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Now Bobby mom raised you better than that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah she always said an eye for an eye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Oh this ain't over by any stretch of the imagination. Karma is a b^#%h.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


um tellin mom u cussin!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Yeah she always said an eye for an eye.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh be careful young one...I don't think Mario would be as forgiving as me lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> um tellin mom u cussin!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ain't skeered

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> I ain't skeered
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I missed this over the busy weekend. Super #HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

